# PC stürzt bei Diagnose ab



## S7T-User (8 März 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem:

Ich habe eine CPU315T-2DP und nutze meinen PC als PG.
In dem PC habe ich eine CP5613 Schnittstellenkarte die mit der CPU über MPI verbunden ist.
Wenn ich z.B. über "S7-Online(STEP7) -> CP5613_5614(MPI) <active>" die HW-Konfig speicher & übersetze, funktioniert es einwandfrei (die Übertragung).
Wenn ich aber unter "PG/PC-Schnittstelle konfigurieren"  auf Diagnose klicke, und dann auf "Test", hängt sich mein PC auf!

Betriebsystem ist: Windows 2000 Professional (englisch) SP4

Was kann das sein? Wie kann ich überprüfen ob die Schnittstellenkarte defekt ist?

Vielen Dank für Eure schnelle Hilfe


----------



## seeba (8 März 2006)

S7T-User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe ein Problem:
> 
> ...



Hab ich mit dem CP5511 leider auch. Ebenfalls Windows 2000 Pro. Hab mich aber damit abgefunden.


----------



## S7T-User (8 März 2006)

mhhh

habs jetzt mal geändert. Sprich hab das Betriebsystem auf Windows XP Prof. SP1 umgestellt!

Das Problem ist nun, ich brauch Treiber für die CP5613 die neuer sind als Win NT V4.0!

*Bitte um Hilfe bzgl. Treiber CP5613 für Windows XP Prof. SP1*


----------



## seeba (8 März 2006)

Sind im SIMATIC NET enthalten?


----------



## S7T-User (12 März 2006)

Problem war halt, das die Treiber-CD SIMATIC.NET nur für NT V4.0 bzw. Win2000 ist. Die CP5613 hab ich dann sauber installiert bekommen mit der SIMATIC.NET V6.1 CD.

Hab nun noch ein Problem:

Bekomme sobald ich die HW-Konfig übersetzen will (an die MPI-Adresse der Zielstation (2)) eine Fehlermeldung: *Online:Netzwerkfehler

*Eingestellt hab ich folgendes:

CP5613 - MPI-Adresse 1; und den Haken weggemacht bei "PG/PC ist einziger Master am Bus", weil wenn ich den Haken setzen hab ich den dauerleuchten "BF1" an der CPU!
CP5613 --> "S7-Online" - CP5613_14(MPI) <activ>

CPU - MPI-Adresse 2 (die Zielstation eben)

Habe auch unter Netz konfigurieren den PG/PC-Teilnehmer eingerichtet mit der Adresse 1, und dort sieht man auch die Adresse (MPI) 2 an der S7-CPU

Was ist da noch falsch, oder wo kann der Fehler liegen???


----------

